# Emoticons



## Ingélou

I love the little emoticons but I'm not always sure how to use them or what they mean.
The pink one with its tongue hanging out, for example?

I'd love it if you'd explain them to me. You can only do three at a time, of course.

Even better, why not provide a witty 'alternative explanation'?

My go:

 My tropical fish needs feeding.

 My facial palsy is to be operated on at the end of the month.

 It really hurts, being hung up on three coathangers.

Thanks in advance for any witty sallies. 

Please do provide alternative explanations for the alternative explanations - doesn't matter if your emoticon's already been 'used'.

Please don't be nasty, chaps - (smiley face; quota exhausted.)


----------



## Ingélou

Oh come on - what's keeping you?

:tiphat: Letting the ladybird on your bald head get some sunshine.

:lol: Sad person afflicted with a nervous tic.

 Peach with three small flies sitting on it.


----------



## Ingélou

:scold: Taggart erupts on finding his Talisker bottle empty.

:kiss: Graphic portrayal of the French saying, 'In every relationship, there is one who kisses & one who turns the cheek.'

 Sad sexagenarian forum-addict breaks down, fearing that another of her threads has gone belly up.


----------



## Vesteralen

:wave: Yes, I have a chiropractor appointment this afternoon


----------



## Taggart

:angel: After getting their share of the Talisker

 The botox has been overdone

:trp: I realise I have another bottle at the back of the cupboard


----------



## MagneticGhost

Love yours Ingenue. Very funny 

 Why did you let me fall asleep on the sunbed!!!

 If I pretend to be asleep perhaps these Z shaped flies will stop bothering me


----------



## Vesteralen

I had to google "tallisker"


----------



## Ingélou

:clap: Biddy claps her hands with gratified relief on seeing some very witty posts on her thread. 

Thankyou, oh thankyou!


----------



## Guest

I won't be nasty, but I really don't like using emoticons. I'm perfectly happy to 'allude' to them, though.
[Add 'hammer splatting a tomato emoticon' signifying résistance]


----------



## Taggart

if you wonder where the yellow went ... Pepsodent! 

:guitar: scuse me while I kiss the sky

 I overdid the Talisker last night!


----------



## brianvds

No, it's Beethoven! BEET!! Like the edible root, for cryin' out loud. You DEAF or something!?

:scold: MillionRainbows gives a lecture on Brahms.

:lol: Rolling on floor choking on a piece of pretzel.


----------



## Vesteralen

'you mean using emoticons isn't ?'
'That's okay..I'm 60..the last time I was  was in the 70's'


----------



## Vesteralen

'in fact...I was never '


----------



## Ingélou

Vesteralen said:


> 'in fact...I was never '


Join the club! I'd say 'my soul-mate', but Taggart wouldn't like it.

ut: A tip from Oriental Medicine about how to relieve the pressure in your ears.


----------



## elgar's ghost

My emoticon feature recently disappeared along with those others such as font colour and text size. I assume I inadvertently disabled the default setting but I'd like them back as the reply panel just doesn't look right. Could anyone help, please?


----------



## Ingélou

elgars ghost said:


> My emoticon feature recently disappeared along with those others such as font colour and text size. I assume I inadvertently disabled the default setting but I'd like them back as the reply panel just doesn't look right. Could anyone help, please?


Oh dear! You could pm a moderator, maybe? Taggart is retired from an IT post, so he's having a look at it & will pm you if he knows what's wrong. Good luck. Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## Ingélou

:cheers: The village bore signals to you in the pub. He's going to tell you about how his ex-wife took his vintage Buddy Holly collection. 

:devil: But you have your excuse ready. You're late for a Halloween Party.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ingenue said:


> Oh dear! You could pm a moderator, maybe? Taggart is retired from an IT post, so he's having a look at it & will pm you if he knows what's wrong. Good luck. Hope you get it sorted soon.


Thank you. I suppose it's no big deal if i can still post but I'm curious as to what's happened.


----------



## Taggart

General Settings. Down the bottom there's this section:









Make sure you have at least standard editor selected. I suspect you will find that you have basic selected. Wysiwyg is mainly useful if you're doing tables otherwise I prefer the standard interface. Hope this helps. :cheers:


----------



## Ingélou

Fetch me an ice lolly before I pass out with the heat!

 I am finding my blue mud facepack impossible to remove.


----------



## Op.123

- look at my dog impression!!


----------



## Ingélou

Oh gawd, there's a wolf spider on the ceiling again. Any moment now, my girlfriend will be screaming. 

 It's started!


----------



## brianvds

elgars ghost said:


> My emoticon feature recently disappeared along with those others such as font colour and text size. I assume I inadvertently disabled the default setting but I'd like them back as the reply panel just doesn't look right. Could anyone help, please?


 Severely emaciated emoticon.


----------



## brianvds

Look Ma! No hands!

 Did I just see my mom on the streaming porn video!?

:trp: Hey, who glued the mute into this thing!?


----------



## Vesteralen

:trp: How I felt when my "likes received" first exceeded my posts

 How I felt when I saw Ingenue's "likes received" to posts ratio

:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Taggart said:


> General Settings. Down the bottom there's this section:
> 
> View attachment 22004
> 
> 
> Make sure you have at least standard editor selected. I suspect you will find that you have basic selected. Wysiwyg is mainly useful if you're doing tables otherwise I prefer the standard interface. Hope this helps. :cheers:


It certainly did. Thank you kindly.

:tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

:wave: - I have problems balancing but shaking my head to one side and patting it usually puts it right.

:tiphat: The hat fell off this Victorian automaton and it's been clumsily repaired with a bit of wire. This is bound to affect its price at auction.


----------



## Ingélou

- How I look as I pick up my violin at the start of my lesson. Extremely shy. 

 - How I look at the end - crimson with shame.

 - How I feel inside as I'm driving home. 

Oh, this is too sad. Get the violins out!


----------



## Vesteralen

To the exponential factor that so multiplying rolls
. from the polls, polls, polls, polls
. polls, polls, polls
. From the ever-present threading of the polls

(My tribute to currect site concerns and Mr Edgar Allan Poe)


----------



## Ingélou

- face fixed in a rictus of joy after reading all the posts & polls on TalkClassical

 - face showing my exertion after going berserk posting today (after a period of abstinence)

and

 shocked to the core - I've accidentally become today's top poster.


----------



## Vesteralen

Ingenue said:


> - face fixed in a rictus of joy after reading all the posts & polls on TalkClassical
> 
> I've accidentally become today's top poster.


I'm actually  that I have to leave the boards now.

Depending on how things go, I may not be able to check in again till tomorrow.

Ohhh...the withdrawal symptoms.....


----------



## Taggart

:clap: OK that's the pretendy last one, let's have the encore!

:kiss: luvvy alert

:wave: Help, I'm drowning!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Heyyyyyyy

:tiphat: Riiiiight?

 SPIDERS!!!!


----------



## Ukko

dismayed by polls

 befuddled by polls

 embarrassed by polls

There are five other poll-related emoticons, but the software allows only three in a post. So you see, most of our emoticons have to do with polls. Eliminating polls would decimate the emoticon list.

['cool' emoticon here]


----------



## PetrB

Vesteralen said:


> 'in fact...I was never '


Yeah. Right. I was there


----------



## Pennypacker

driving home from the pub
:angel: pulled over by a cop
:devil: outsmarted him


----------



## Ingélou

:angel: - Winner of the Fried Egg Section in the Food Folklore Art Exhibition

:devil: - Winner of the Bacon Sculpture Section

 - Winner of the Klunker Prize that the founder of FFA instituted for 'the least imaginative entry'. (I mean, c'mon, just carving a face on a slice of beetroot... !)


----------



## brianvds

Salieri, listening to the emperor playing his march in welcome of Mozart.

:clap: Salieri, when emperor finishes playing.

 Salieri, listening to Mozart playing the same march.


----------



## brianvds

Salieri, listening some more.

ut: Mozart, playing Salieri's march from memory and ad libbing bits and pieces.

:scold: Salieri curses God. "I will destroy your creature!"


----------



## brianvds

Mozart on his deathbed

 Frau Mozart, next to him. "Wolfie? Wolfie! Wolfieeeee!!!" 

 All the ladies in the audience, by end of movie. 

All of the above of course applies only to the film Amadeus with its strictly fictionalized characters.


----------



## Ingélou

Brilliant! Three rousing :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: for brianvds! Bravo!


----------



## Ingélou

o----------------------------------o

Novelty sapphire & ruby necklet made by Fabergé for Princess Anastasia's sixth birthday.
Reserve price, £50,000


----------



## Vesteralen

:clap: my baseball team wins again
 - I go to sleep for six hours
 - a brand new day at TalkClassical


----------



## Vesteralen

-I'm so weird (I have a life...I really do...no, seriously)


----------



## Ingélou

It sounds like much the same 'life' as mine!


:guitar:----------:trp:
---------------


Jolene & the Stompers (club entertainers; speciality = blues songs)


----------



## Ingélou

:angel::devil::angel:

'Come on now, sir, let us order you a taxi; it's that, or the cells; you've had more than enough to drink!'


----------



## Ingélou

:tiphat: .. :tiphat:
--------:cheers:

Fred, Tom & Derek liked to practise together for the World Elbow-Levering Competition heats. One year, Derek reached the final, but was disqualified after the crown of his hat fell in with the strain.


----------



## Vesteralen

Foring ut: :trp: .


----------



## Ingélou

.....
........:lol:

Jack was a pop star's butler; he loved parties, but was inclined to be indiscreet.


----------



## Ingélou

:tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:

'Hello Dolly' was always the Barbershop Boys' opening number...


*For Britons of the right vintage, the alternative caption: 

The finals of the Frankie Vaughan Impersonators Competition featured a trio singing his signature song, 'Give me the moonlight - give me the gi-i-i-r-l....'


----------



## Wood

That is enough emoticon jokes.

This thread is now closed.


----------



## Ingélou

??????

  

It was tough working in the onion processing factory.


----------



## Vesteralen

Hey! I just had a tremendous idea. Get ready..it's a big one!

:trp:

Let's say you don't like emoticons (nothing wrong with that..it takes all kinds).

Now let's say you see a thread that says: "Emoticons".

Guess what?

You don't have to open it up!

Isn't that magnificent?

:tiphat:

Is everybody happy now?


----------



## Ukko

Vesteralen said:


> Hey! I just had a tremendous idea. Get ready..it's a big one!
> 
> :trp:
> 
> Let's say you don't like emoticons (nothing wrong with that..it takes all kinds).
> 
> Now let's say you see a thread that says: "Emoticons".
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> You don't have to open it up!
> 
> Isn't that magnificent?
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> Is everybody happy now?


If your attitude toward emoticons is: "Hunt them all down and destroy them!", your solution is grossly inadequate.


----------



## Ingélou

Hilltroll72 said:


> dismayed by polls
> 
> befuddled by polls
> 
> embarrassed by polls
> 
> There are five other poll-related emoticons, but the software allows only three in a post. So you see, most of our emoticons have to do with polls. Eliminating polls would decimate the emoticon list.
> 
> ['cool' emoticon here]


Why do you want them hunted down when you use them so well?


----------



## Ingélou

Please note -
This is a thread sheerly for :lol: and appreciation of creativity or wit :tiphat:.
Emoticons are shy, wild creatures who hate quarrels. :angel:


----------



## Ingélou

:wave:
Out dancing tonight, so won't be posting for a while. But I'd love to see some more ideas.


I love emoticons! Why weren't they around when I was a kid?!?


----------



## Ukko

Ingenue said:


> Why do you want them hunted down when you use them so well?


Teach, you are making an unwarranted assumption.


----------



## Wood

What does my being a 'senior member' have to do with anything?


​


----------



## Ingélou

Sorry, sorry! 

Only too good at leaping about and putting my foot in it.
I suppose I thought Hillbillies might be hunters - living off the land and so on.

Just to say, for any bloodsports-loving fun-haters, emoticons are protected creatures.


----------



## Ingélou

:tiphat:


hayd said:


> What does my being a 'senior member' have to do with anything?
> ​


Rather than a moderator with the say-so on closing down threads. 
If you don't like this thread, just say that. It's more accurate.

Or you could start a 'no emoticon' thread.

This thread is not for arguing on; and I don't expect to see my visitor messages posted in public. Is that allowed, without my consent?

:tiphat:


----------



## Krummhorn

Ingenue said:


> . . . and I don't expect to see my visitor messages posted in public. Is that allowed, without my consent?


Visitor Messages are readily readable by anyone else who is logged in to the forum. Private Messages are not ... if one had posted a PM on the open boards, that could be another issue.

Each member can control his/her Visitor Messages ... and can delete them at will.


----------



## Ingélou

Krummhorn said:


> Visitor Messages are readily readable by anyone else who is logged in to the forum. Private Messages are not ... if one had posted a PM on the open boards, that could be another issue.
> 
> Each member can control his/her Visitor Messages ... and can delete them at will.


Thank you. I have now deleted the message from Hayd's board. But I can't remove the visitor message from this thread.

Naturally, I know that visitor messages are open to the public. But it is not expected that if you write a visitor message, it will be posted more publicly on a thread.

May I ask that in future some warning of this kind is included in the FAQ.

I would also like to know if hayd is a moderator. If not, why has he posted that the thread is closed?

Is that also acceptable?


----------



## Vesteralen

Ingenue said:


> :wave:
> Out dancing tonight, so won't be posting for a while. But I'd love to see some more ideas.
> 
> I love emoticons! Why weren't they around when I was a kid?!?


Emoticons were always around, they were just in hiding.

If there were no emoticons, someone would have to had invented them.

Emoticons exist primarily to identify the =pants among us. You know the ones: "The only good emoticon is a dead emoticon." "Emoticon users should be locked up in chains and sent to some deserted island somewhere."

Of course, if that really happened, the only people left in the real world would be the ones that hate emoticons, and who would want to live in a world like that?


----------



## Ingélou

Thanks, Vesteralen. I so agree. 

We're off dancing. It would be lovely if someone had thought of something imaginative for when we come back.

:tiphat: to all you lovely :angel: posters who joined in the best fun I've had in ages. Thank you.


----------



## Taggart

Vesteralen said:


> Of course, if that really happened, the only people left in the real world would be the ones that hate emoticons, and who would want to live in a world like that?


These would:

:devil: :devil: :devil: .


----------



## Krummhorn

Ingenue said:


> Thank you. I have now deleted the message from Hayd's board. But I can't remove the visitor message from this thread.


I will remove it



Ingenue said:


> May I ask that in future some warning of this kind is included in the FAQ.


It is ... see here and scroll down to "What Are Visitor Messages".



Ingenue said:


> I would also like to know if hayd is a moderator. If not, why has he posted that the thread is closed?


Hayd is not a moderator ... only staff members can close threads. 
I think the point of the post was more of a suggestion than anything else.

As to it being acceptable, not really ... if the member continues to imply that they are part of the staff and begin bossing people around ... then that would lead to an instant ban.

People who do not like a particular thread are not required to participate in them ... there are threads I do not like, but I don't post in them stating that - I leave them alone, except for the moderating aspects.


----------



## Ukko

Krummhorn said:


> [...]
> Hayd is not a moderator ... only staff members can close threads.
> I think the point of the post was more of a suggestion than anything else.
> [...]


On a considerably less influential level... I think _Hayd_'s post was made 'tongue-in-cheek', even though neither _Ingenue_ nor you read it that way.


----------



## Celloman

I :scold: can't  stand  emoticons.

People who use them should be banned permanently! Oh, wait...


----------



## Ingélou

Hilltroll72 said:


> On a considerably less influential level... I think _Hayd_'s post was made 'tongue-in-cheek', even though neither _Ingenue_ nor you read it that way.


Yes, I see that *now*. But I'm pretty new to internet forums and it came out of the blue, with no hint that it was a joke.

That's what I was trying to find out - had a moderator taken against my thread, or was it someone just trying to spoil the best fun I've had in my life - of recent years anyway.

But I couldn't believe  how anyone could be so mean suddenly. I am a bit naive that way. I keep expecting people to be nice.

Luckily, most people are.

I laughed so much all yesterday & this afternoon that I felt dizzy. :lol: It was a marvellous tonic after a pretty dreadful week.

But I forgive you, hayd; I wish you all the dizzy fun you can manage, chock full of emoticons!!!

And now :wave: goodbye, cruel world - I'm off to join the circus.*

(Except I just *know* I'm going to sit bolt upright in bed at 3.35 tomorrow morning having thought of a fab emoti-game.)


----------



## Taggart

Ingenue said:


> (Except I just *know* I'm going to sit bolt upright in bed at 3.35 tomorrow morning having thought of a fab emoti-game.)


You are such a creative person that I doubt if will take you that long! Sleep sound  until inspiration strikes ut:. All the best. :kiss:


----------



## Ingélou

--------------------------------------
--------------------------------------
--------------------------------------
---------:angel:------------:devil:-------
--------------------------------

Everyman, the Medieval Mystery Play,
As portrayed by Emoticons*

* Reminds me of the famous Monty Python sketch, 'Wuthering Heights' in semaphore.


----------



## Ingélou

:lol: :lol:

Taggart & I laughing like drains as we watch -






'Wuthering Heights' in semaphore.
(Sorry about the intrusive subtitles )


----------



## Ingélou

:cheers::cheers::cheers: - 'For he's a jolly good fellow!'


----------



## Ingélou

'I'm gonna make you an offer you can't refuse...'


----------



## Ingélou

And finally ----


----------



## Taggart

Misery enjoys company.


----------



## moody

Taggart said:


> You are such a creative person that I doubt if will take you that long! Sleep sound  until inspiration strikes ut:. All the best. :kiss:


Oh,yuk it wasn't a big deal really.


----------



## Vesteralen

.............
......................

Ingenue and the emoticon-haters


----------



## Ingélou

vs :scold: >>>> :devil:

(sigh) The heatwave hits Talk-Classical.


----------



## Bix

Aww begger - I was at work so didn't see this post till now.
Very funny so far!

Here's mine for the moment:

:clap: hi I'm at the proms and can't stop clapping like a plank between every movement of Beethoven's 7 symphony


----------



## Ingélou

-----------:angel:---------
:scold:-----------------:scold:

'Sometimes the mods really have their work cut out.....!'


----------



## hreichgott

I would have "Liked" every post on this thread but instead I'll just say here that this was very fun


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

Who doesn't want to whistle on a nice day?








<-- this is usually me on a good day.


----------



## Ingélou

musicphotogAnimal said:


> Who doesn't want to whistle on a nice day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-- this is usually me on a good day.


Cor - fab *new* emoticons! Very nice!


----------



## cwarchc

Emoticons exist primarily to identify the =pants among us. You know the ones: "The only good emoticon is a dead emoticon." "Emoticon users should be locked up in chains and sent to some deserted island somewhere."

Oh no






Better hide


----------



## Taggart

cwarchc said:


> Oh no
> View attachment 22168
> Better hide


The new doctor hasn't been announced yet - no need to hide behind the sofa - or is it sofa and no further?


----------



## Ingélou

cwarchc said:


> Oh no
> View attachment 22168
> Better hide


 Oh no - where can I run to? :cheers: I'm legless!


----------



## Ingélou

A Day in the Life of a TC Emoticon:

:lol: In the morning, Bubbly, a sweet little Emoticon, got up feeling merry & bright.

But he was spotted at once. <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Wherever he went, TC Emoticon-Haters pointed the finger & sneered.

'If I go innocently about my business, the furore will die down,' Bubbly thought to himself.

But just then, a ton of mushroom compost fell on his head:

***************
*********
*** ***

'What the !*!???!**?' he exclaimed in pain and anguish.

Bubbly ran home>>>>>>> and as soon as he'd shut his front door, he dissolved. 

'I'm gonna change my name to Blubby,' he sobbed. 'Oh, why does everyone hate me so?'


----------



## Ingélou

:lol:

The next day, it was another story. Bubbly hired a couple of bodyguards. 
'Now let them try!' he sniggered.


----------



## Ingélou

A Tennis Tale from the Eighties:
(You *cannot* be serious!)

.......
... :scold: ...

Two spectators at Wimbledon watch Superbrat (John McEnroe) throwing a strop.


----------



## Ukko

*Music!*

A few topical emoticons are available:

:trp: I hear Baroque Italian... Corelli?

:guitar: Well, that is Yepes, and the music is Spanish... Rodrigo?

Good stuff, eh? That's all of the directly musical ones. The others must be good for _something_ though. Wait, I know - they assist the text in conveying meaning; hints of things that body language conveys better. We _don't have_ body language here at TC, so emoticons will have to do.

Unless of course their communicative value is destroyed.

:clap: Oh hell, go for it. The damage is probably already done, eh?


----------



## Taggart

Hilltroll72 said:


> The others must be good for _something_ though. Wait, I know - they assist the text in conveying meaning; hints of things that body language conveys better. We _don't have_ body language here at TC, so emoticons will have to do.


That's because we don't have bodies here at TC. :angel:

:cheers: for the music though very


----------



## brianvds

Ingenue said:


> A Tennis Tale from the Eighties:
> Two spectators at Wimbledon watch Superbrat (John McEnroe) throwing a strop.


"Everyone can SEE that the ball's in! $%#@$#"

 "Warning, Mr. McEnroe."

"Oh, go to #[email protected]@^$ you idiot!"

:wave: "Mr. McEnroe disqualified. Bye!"


----------



## Celloman

Will someone please explain this emoticon to me:

ut:

What is the precise communicative purpose of such a device?


----------



## Ukko

Celloman said:


> Will someone please explain this emoticon to me:
> 
> ut:
> 
> What is the precise communicative purpose of such a device?


I take it as the equivalent of typing 'Nyah nyah''.


----------



## Ingélou

:wave::wave:
-----------------

'Okay, okay - I can take a hint!'


(It might have been better with the nyah nyah emoticons - but too cruel!)


----------



## Celloman

One of the more unpleasant experiences in the world of music:

:trp:


----------



## Vesteralen

Celloman said:


> Will someone please explain this emoticon to me:
> 
> ut:
> 
> What is the precise communicative purpose of such a device?


Technically "out"

in other words,"I'm leaving this dump - you can have the last word, joker"


----------



## Ingélou

________________________________
________________________________
||||  |||| :scold: |||| ut: ||||
-------------------------------------
________________________________

Stir crazy...


----------



## Taggart

:guitar:..............:kiss:.............:guitar:

Romantic serenade.


----------



## Ingélou

Away with these self-loving lads / Whom Cupid's arrow never glads;
Away, pour souls that sigh and  / In love of those who lie and 
For Cupid is a meadow god / And forceth none to :kiss: the rod!


----------



## Bix

What a filthy poem :lol: :devil:


----------



## Ingélou

Um - depends on your point of view! :angel:


----------



## Vesteralen

Friday evening (for a certain couple)


----------



## Bix

Ingenue said:


> Um - depends on your point of view!


:lol: :lol: point of view :lol: you are funny


----------



## Ingélou

***  *** :wave:


----------



## Celloman

No, better yet:  :trp:

This is going to happen to someone I know, very soon...


----------



## Bix

Ingenue said:


> ***  *** :wave:


Oh I do like a bit of innuendo, oh I do like to have my face a glow,
Oh I do like to stroll along with Cupid's bow, when the seeds of kink I will sew sew sew.


----------



## Ingélou

A *voluntary* change of subject...

Ta-da!

----------:trp:
-----------------:trp:
-----------------------:trp:


----------



## brianvds

Ingenue said:


> ***  *** :wave:


Now this one I don't get. I would have blushed, but the message board software tells me I am out of emoticons for this message.


----------



## Vesteralen

was it something I said?


----------



## Celloman

:angel:  :devil:

The classic vices, perched on your shoulder. What will you do?


----------



## Ingélou

:angel: :angel:
...........:devil:

'Excuse us saying - nothing personal - but you don't seem to be fitting in up here.'


----------



## Ingélou

-----------
------------------------------ut:

Another comedian 'dies' at the Glasgow Empire....


----------



## Vesteralen

.................







................................







.............................................

Web-site wars


----------



## Vesteralen

Me receiving credit for all the witty, scathing posts I have deleted on various threads without posting.


----------



## cwarchc

Who's this Beethoven chap then?


----------



## Ingélou

:clap: cwarchc, that is *fabulous*!


----------



## Celloman

:kiss:  :kiss:

There's really only one word for it...

Awkward!


----------



## Taggart

Celloman said:


> :kiss:  :kiss:
> 
> There's really only one word for it...
> 
> Awkward!


??? Gooseberry ??? .........................


----------



## Ingélou

:tiphat: 
---------------------

You're not *still* mad at us, are you?


----------



## Vesteralen

Of course not.


----------



## Ingélou

ut: ut:

-----:angel:

'*If* you can keep your head when all about you
Are losing theirs & blaming it on you...'
_Rudyard Kipling_


----------



## Vesteralen

OH NO....I think Vesteralen is sending me a "like"! Help!


----------



## Taggart

leads to


----------



## Celloman

A little slapstick humor to brighten your day.


----------



## Ingélou

Celloman said:


> View attachment 22487
> 
> 
> A little slapstick humor to brighten your day.


_And it certainly has! Brilliant, Celloman!_

------------------------------- ______TC_________
------------------------------- X | :trp:
------------------------------- X | 
------------------------------- X | :guitar:
------------------------------- X |______________

---------------

How I felt when my computer was *down* for a day & I couldn't log on to my favourite forum...


----------



## Vesteralen

.....








Ingenue's back! Taggart's back!

.....................


----------



## Ingélou

Wow - how lovely!   Love the *Emoticoness*! 
I'm starting to wonder what I *did* before I joined TC!

As for me, I'm feeling so glad that *you* are back, Vesteralen... :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Vesteralen, we enjoy







your







too.


----------



## Vesteralen

aw...shucks, ma'am (and sir)


----------



## Ingélou

*The Emoticon Guide to Cognitive Therapy*:

ut:--------:devil:
--------------

_Calmly accept that not everyone will like you.._.


----------



## Taggart

Stop thinking, and end your problems.










When you are content to be simply yourself and don't compare or compete, everyone will respect you.










Care about what other people think and you will always be their prisoner.


----------



## Ingélou

----------------------------------------------------------//////////////
||---------------------------------------------------------///////////////
||...........Better to light a candle than curse the darkness.---///////////////
||---------------------------------------------------------///:scold:////
||---------------------------------------------------------//////////////
/\---------------------------------------------------------\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart said:


> Stop thinking, and end your problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are content to be simply yourself and don't compare or compete, everyone will respect you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care about what other people think and you will always be their prisoner.


Lovely emoticons - but people who don't care what others think of them can be a bit scary! :-O


----------



## Ingélou

:devil::devil::devil:

'Is that the Starlit Theatrical Agency? Well, I have a complaint to make. You know those Three Wise Men you sent me for the Christmas play? They're a little less than convincing...'


----------



## Celloman

It's all in jest, but unfortunately, he doesn't realize that Sonny has a secret weapon...


----------



## Ingélou

*TALK CLASSICAL at its Best...*

--------------------------------------:angel:
----------------------------------------------:angel:
---------------------------------------:guitar:

_Relax, enjoy, listen, and nourish your inner angel!_


----------



## Vesteralen

Following yet another ner thread on TC....


----------



## Ingélou

Lovely, Vesteralen! Though  for a moment there, I was thinking _Dogner, Dogner_  - who's he?


----------



## Celloman

More slapstick for you real-life emoticons.


----------



## Ingélou

*Temptation on the Internet Forum:*

'I've told you before, ---------------------ut:
just stay away from trouble.' :angel:
-----------------------------------


----------



## Vesteralen

....................:clap:

supporting your local choral group


----------



## Guest

OK, emoticons exist, they are 'out there', they are part of the 'cultural landscape' so to speak. But I don't like them, the main reason being if you can't convey your message without them it's a pretty poor show.
I maintain a similar position to Twitter, which (as some internet luminary once pointed out) is for birdbrains.


----------



## Celloman

This is my answer to you, TalkingHead:

ut: ut: ut:


----------



## hreichgott

Where are you guys finding all these extra emoticons?


----------



## Ingélou

TalkingHead said:


> OK, emoticons exist, they are 'out there', they are part of the 'cultural landscape' so to speak. But I don't like them, the main reason being if you can't convey your message without them it's a pretty poor show.
> I maintain a similar position to Twitter, which (as some internet luminary once pointed out) is for birdbrains.


They're not a necessity. They're a luxury. But they can convey humour & goodwill.

And on this thread they *are* the message.

It's about being *creative*.

-------------/\-------------------------------'I invited him, but he didn't want to come.'
------------/--\----------------------------'He doesn't like us, but hey, we'll get over it!'
-----------|  |----------------- :guitar::cheers:


----------



## Taggart

TalkingHead said:


> OK, emoticons exist, they are 'out there', they are part of the 'cultural landscape' so to speak. But I don't like them, the main reason being if you can't convey your message without them it's a pretty poor show.
> I maintain a similar position to Twitter, which (as some internet luminary once pointed out) is for birdbrains.


Your argument only applies to rational beings who are totally focused on the text in front of them - both ways. It is often *very* difficult to get exactly the right tone and some people would not recognise humour if it jumped up and down in front of them shouting "joke". An emoticon can be an additional shorthand signal of one's intent, it's no worse than TLA's like IMHO or AFAIK - it's a useful piece of shorthand. I have occasionally resorted to the HTML style [JOKE] ...[/JOKE] to signal humour.



hreichgott said:


> Where are you guys finding all these extra emoticons?


This topic was raised on http://www.talkclassical.com/25834-emoticons.html where some people made the same points. There are a number of sites like pic4ever and freesmileys that allow you to either download icons or import them into other forums. Most of them supply code like


HTML:


[IMG]http://www.pic4ever.com/images/122fs329172.gif[/IMG]

for each emoticon which you can paste directly into your post. Great fun. Do remember there is a limit of three attachments including those in the original.


----------



## Vesteralen

Read it fast and you get:



TalkingHead said:


> emoticons......................a pretty poor show..............for birdbrains.










.
Y
Y
Y
Y







.......................................


----------



## Vesteralen

I'd say that verbosity blinds
When it's time for a meeting of minds.









I favor the brief repartee
The short quip, the mot juste, you see.









But it takes, Vesteralen, all kinds.


----------



## Ingélou

:lol: Fabulous, Vesteralen! :clap:


----------



## pendereckiobsessed

:scold: when :trp: plays too loud


----------



## Ingélou

* The Emoticon Culture Guide*

-----------------------------------------------------:angel:
----------------------------------------------------||||||||||
-----------------------------------------:tiphat:--------|\/\/\/\/\|

'But soft - what light through yonder window breaks?
It is the East, and Juliet is the sun.'


----------



## Ingélou

*The Emoticon Music Hall*

----------------------:tiphat:
-------------------:lol:------:lol:

_'Where did you get that hat - where did you get that tile?
Isn't it a nobby one & just the proper style!
I should like to wear one just the same as that;_
_Where'er I'd go, they'd shout _*HELLO - where did you get that hat?!?*'


----------



## cwarchc

So easy to get lost in the crowd


----------



## Cosmos

I've been sticking my tongue out for so long, I forgot to breathe! So I died and my skin has decayed into a gruesome purple


----------



## Celloman

Bob and the Jammin' Smileys


----------



## Vesteralen

Each time that I come to the forum
I think about proper decorum.








It's not easy to stay
so polite every day,:angel:
And still find a way to not bore 'em.


----------



## Ingélou

Vesteralen - thanks for your ditty;
Your posts are incisive & witty. :lol:
With the use of these 'faces',
You keep all the graces. :angel:
As for those who abhor them - I pity!


----------



## Ingélou

*Episode-Structure in Soap Opera - The Formula:*

Start----:lol:-------------------------------End (More next week...)


----------



## rarevinyllibrary

Wow , these are really swell for classical topics !


Celloman said:


> View attachment 22769
> View attachment 22768
> View attachment 22767
> 
> 
> Bob and the Jammin' Smileys


----------



## Vesteralen

To decide on the perfect prose
to match with an icon means word strain;
Just to have someone look down their








and refer to poor you as a  brain.


----------



## Celloman

I once met a smiley named Paul.
His head was so yellow and small.
He never did much
But smile and such.
And what was the point? Oh, the gall!


----------



## Vesteralen

When the forum is quiet and still
and Tagenue needs a new thrill
I come to "emoticons" trying
to keep the old thread from dying
- It's free! I won't send a bill!:tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

---------------------------------------------

----------:scold:<---------------------->  <---------------------------> 

-----------'Dunno *why*, but I tend to rouse these *strong* *reactions* in people...!'


----------



## cwarchc

..................................................


----------



## Celloman

Stravinsky decided to write
A piece with such rhythmical bite,
That Paris was shocked,
The poor man was mocked,
But history proved he was right!

(And here's the obligatory emoticon:  )


----------



## Taggart

Celloman said:


> Stravinsky decided to write
> A piece with such rhythmical bite,
> That Paris was shocked,
> The poor man was mocked,
> But history proved he was right!


Paris obviously felt that there wasn't something quite rite about his springtime!








They wanted him to


----------



## Celloman

Bach was a talented bloke
Who lived in the German Baroque.
He walked all the way
To hear Buxy play,
And that's how his genius awoke!


----------



## Ingélou

*Emusicons*

Haydn's  Symphony

Johann Strauss II's  Danube (would have used the :-( but it's purple...)

Tartini's :devil:'s Trill


----------



## cwarchc

The reaction to the Firebird suite


----------



## Celloman

Sometimes, I feel like I'm marching to my own beat...


----------



## Ingélou

*Brigadoon - The Emoticon Version:*

--------------------------------------------------XX
--------------------------------------------------XX
------------------------------------------------XX---


----------



## Ingélou

I think, 'It's working - my name isn't up there - I think I'm overcoming my addiction!' :angel:

Then I read a *really interesting* post, and I think of something *really really cool* to reply... 

And then I idly click on the Top Posters list and ...  _oh no!_ - *there I am again*!!!


----------



## Vesteralen

Ingenue said:


> And then I idly click on the Top Posters list and ...  _oh no!_ - *there I am again*!!!


But, I'm winning.....:tiphat:


----------



## Celloman

*The Treachery of Emoticons*: An example of Dadaist Emoticonism



This is not an emoticon.


----------



## Ingélou

*@Celloman - brilliant! *

_The Annual Philosophers' Convention:_

-----------
------------------


----------



## Ingélou

---------------------------:clap::clap:

*The Smiths* XdraggedX took their son to every concert in sight but *could not* enthuse him with their love of _classical music_.


----------



## Celloman

:trp:

The next morning, Sam was in for a rude awakening.


----------



## Taggart

.............................
















............................................









Uncle George was a bit of a rake, he enjoyed drinking at the Folie Bergeres.


----------



## Celloman

*The E"mona"con Lisa*


----------



## Ingélou

*The Emoticon course in Chairing Debates - Role Play:*

ut:-------------ut:
-------------'Gentlemen, calm down; what we need is a little patience - a little maturity.'


----------



## Celloman

*Emoticubism: A Showcase*








...........................







..........


----------



## cwarchc

Having a bad day? Fire up the chainsaw


----------



## Celloman

Cwarchc, I find that frankly disturbing.


----------



## cwarchc

Celloman said:


> Cwarchc, I find that frankly disturbing.


Sorry, I'll get my coat


----------



## Ingélou

Yeah, I also thought it was disturbing & I hesitated before 'liking' it.

But then I thought  hang about, it's like Tom & Jerry ut:- only a cartoon.

(I've laughed at some pretty gruesome jokes in my time...)


----------



## Celloman

*The Evolution of the Emoticon*







....






....


----------



## BlackDahlia




----------



## cwarchc

I think I need to give a peace offering



















All round to mine


----------



## mstar

I know some people who would say that also! 

But I also know some people who might say this instead.... 

 - How I look as I begin to play my instrument at the start of my lesson. Pretty nervous. 

 - How I look as I play - shameful. 

:tiphat: - How I feel inside as I'm strolling home - byebye!!!!

TIME FOR A FINALE!! (As I wrote "finale" I just HAD to think of Tchaikovsky....)


----------



## Celloman

*Each emoticon has its own worst enemy.*

 ------> "happy"

 ------> "sad"

 ------> "mad"

More than anything else, emoticons fear the written word. They will always try to avoid people who prefer to express themselves this way. Fortunately, most people prefer to represent the majority of their thoughts with crude, yellow faces. In addition, many governments provide legal protection for emoticons who feel threatened by these literary individuals. So there's no need to worry. Your emoticons are perfectly safe, as long as you treat them fairly and keep your average word count per post to three.


----------



## Taggart

Celloman said:


> Your emoticons are perfectly safe, as long as you treat them fairly and keep your average word count per post to three.


Trouble is, you have to use polysyllables to get the character count up!

First you have to catch them







but don't lose your net or they'll be after you


----------



## Ingélou

E*mob*icons:

:scold: :scold: :scold:

'*What* do we want? - Your effing *respect*!
*When* do we want it? - *Now!*'


----------



## cwarchc

Ingenue said:


> E*mob*icons:
> 
> :scold: :scold: :scold:
> 
> '*What* do we want? - Your effing *respect*!
> *When* do we want it? - *Now!*'










Can we have some respect please Ingenue?


----------



## Celloman

*This is how we perceive an emoticon:*.....

*This is how an emoticon perceives us:*.....


----------



## Vesteralen

why it's probably better not to make light of Wagner


----------



## Vesteralen

why it's probably better not to ask for recommendations of Mozart pieces


----------



## Vesteralen

"What happens in your life? Come in and share" ....... or not


----------



## Taggart

Some popular pieces

The Pirates of Penzance ...............









Rodeo.........................................









Sound of Music .............................


----------



## Vesteralen

Chat Bar 
.

Really fun Chat Bar 

.

Really delicious Chat Bar


----------



## Ingélou

*Emoodicons: Speaking Your Mind*

Scene One:
--------------------- :scold:----

_*'I've been wanting to say this for A LONG TIME...to be HONEST...and WITH RESPECT... !'*
_

Scene Two:
---------------------------

*'Oh gosh, I can't believe I said that ---- now what am I going to do ---- I think I want to die!'*


----------



## Vesteralen

"Would you like them on the stage?
Would you like one as a page?"

"Not on a stage, not as a page
... I do not like countertenors...I do not like them, Sams-I-am"


----------



## Ingélou

*Diary of a Forum Fan*:

Today I logged on to TalkClassical & it had been invaded by political hackers! 

Soon it was back up again; I read some *brill* posts, but I couldn't *'like'* them! 

But then I thought - hang about, the site is *up* again - how *fabulous* is that!
:clap: Let's hear it for the TC staff, working so hard right now just so we can all enjoy sharing the music that we love!

*Thank you*, _Mr Magle_, and *thank you*, all you _TalkClassical engineers & staff!_
(Limit reached, so please imagine an emoticon of a *HUGE BOUQUET!!!!!!*)

---------***
--------*****
------*********
-------*******
--------\||||/
--------/||||\


----------



## cwarchc

While this has been going on, Sonata has been quietly practicing


----------



## Vesteralen

Ahhhhh....Autumn is just a week away!


----------



## Guest

Vesteralen said:


> Ahhhhh....Autumn is just a week away!


Ahh, Vesteralen, I like autumn too ... for the game! Venison, pheasant (around November time); I can't wait !!


----------



## Guest

Well, it is a time for the laying down of fat, isn't it?


----------



## Ingélou

*The Gourmandicon's Tale*:

Every September, I think about getting my jaws in trim for the Yule feasting. I waggle my mandibles twenty times a day for the first month - :lol:...

In October & November, I make sure my maxillary muscles are fully functioning... ut:

And in December, I do the full face-jaw work-out, sweating pounds in the process... :scold:

But that's okay. At the Feast of Saturn, I'll pack away all the fat goose and venison that I can eat. Mmmmmmm!


----------



## cwarchc

Please say hi to Sun Ra at the feast of Saturn


----------



## mstar

As I have said previously on another forum: Wagner. 

Yes, above are some of Wagner's Worshippers (there're more of 'em) 

And, you know, every composer's got to be unique. If we'd let him go any further, I'm sure Stravinsky would have landed himself in a similar position: 
(Not that I don't love Stravinsky!)


----------



## mstar

For those of you that do this (there are hundreds) on TC: 

COME JOIN.


----------



## Musician




----------



## Taggart

Musician said:


>


Carmen?>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mstar

Taggart said:


> Carmen?>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Agreed. ............................


----------



## Celloman

*Der Ring des Smileyungen*







..........






..........


----------



## Vesteralen

Monday morning


----------



## Vesteralen

Lucia di lammersmiley


----------



## Celloman

*Smiley Fitness Club*







.....






.....


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Haydn cut off a court musician's wig.

:devil: Beethoven after just having finished writing the 'Eroica' symphony

:tiphat: 'Hats off ladies and gentlemen, a genius!'


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Audience before the last two notes of Haydn's 'Joke'.

 Audience hears Haydn's 'Surprise' for the first time.

 Mendelssohn looks over Berlioz's orchestration - 'it was so dirty, I had to wash my hands after looking at it!'


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

:wave: Hey you there! That's right, you - gimme more trumpet! 

Yesssir!! :trp:


----------



## Ingélou

*E-Matt-icons, Chapter 6:*

Therefore when thou doest thine alms, do not sound a trumpet before thee, :trp: as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and in the streets, that they may have glory of men. Verily I say unto you, They have their reward. :tiphat:

But when thou doest alms, let not thy left hand know what thy right hand doeth, that thine alms may be in secret:  ....


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Did you just make the whole text up?


----------



## Celloman

Warning: Extremely graphic!

*You have been warned.*

*All right, here it is...*

............


----------



## Taggart

Celloman said:


> Warning: Extremely graphic!
> 
> *You have been warned.*
> 
> *All right, here it is...*
> 
> View attachment 25523



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ingélou

Portrait of Ingénue about to read 'Extremely Graphic' icon: 

Portrait of Ingénue having just seen the 'extremely graphic' icon: 

Portrait of the mischievous TC member Celloman: :lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

Taggart said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Did his joke fall flat for you, Taggart?


----------



## Taggart

Blancrocher said:


> Did his joke fall flat for you, Taggart?


As a







>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ingélou

Eye-Moticons:

'Mr Smith, now, please cover one eye and read out the third line of letters.' 

'Now, while I shine a light into your eyes, please look up to your left, to the corner of the ceiling.' 

'Let's just wait a minute for these eye drops to clear, Mr Smith...'


----------



## Celloman

Blancrocher said:


> Did his joke fall flat for you, Taggart?


Don't B sharp, don't B flat...just B natural!


----------



## mstar

Celloman said:


> Don't B sharp, don't B flat...just B natural!


I think I hate all three. :lol:

Be is not my key, 
As most people can see. 
Beethoven, Bach, 
Or even Rach, 
Well, B is not for me. 

Yaaaayyy mstar! I don't even know what that kind of poem is called.... Limerick or something? Anyway....


----------



## BurningDesire

Emoticons are the best ^_^ ^o^ :3    o3o o_o o.o O_O 8D ^_~ >_< XD X3


----------



## Ingélou

*Emoti-hymns:*

Hobgoblin nor foul fiend :devil: can daunt his spirit;
He knows he at the end will life :angel: inherit. 
Then fancies flee away - XX -
He'll fear not what men say;
He'll labour night and day to be a pilgrim!

John Bunyan


----------



## Ingélou

*Emotivows...*

_Sunday Evening_: a vow is taken - next week, only 3 posts a day on TC :angel:

_Sunday Night_: the sleep of the virtuous 

_Monday Morning_: the vow is remembered...


----------



## mstar

Ingenue said:


> *Emotivows...*
> 
> _Sunday Evening_: a vow is taken - next week, only 3 posts a day on TC :angel:
> 
> _Sunday Night_: the sleep of the virtuous
> 
> _Monday Morning_: the vow is remembered...


Ingenue, you are online right now!!! Resiiiiiiiiiiiiist... the temptaaaaaaaaation... of TeeCeeeeeeeeeeeee.....


----------



## Ingélou

*E-marriage-con:*

_Morning_: -------------------- :scold:---ut:

_Evening_: -------------------------:kiss:

_Note: Time-Settings are Reversible_...


----------



## cwarchc

It feels as though







We urgently need some help


----------



## Taggart

No just keep







it and it will







into a







of joy.


----------



## Ingélou

-------:scold:--:scold:
-----------

Sometimes on TalkClassical there aren't any threads I can engage with....


----------



## Vesteralen

Are you aman?

No I'm a man


----------



## mstar

Ingenue said:


> Sometimes on TalkClassical there aren't any threads I can engage with....


I know how you feel.  
Lately, I've just been feeling  of it on TC....

Well, then, I guess....


----------



## Itullian

Don't feel that way mstar.

Grand High Exalted Mystic Ruler Says

:wave:


----------



## Ingélou

:devil:-----:angel: 'Why did you weaken? You put up 6 posts today... and now it's *seven*!'

----- - 'Couldn't help it - TC is just so *interesting* today!'

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(Edit: just had to change the numbers... tempted again! ... and again!)


----------



## cwarchc

Come on back Ingenue
We need you here
Have some







Along with a






or if you prefer something a little stronger


----------



## Ingélou

Dear Diary, I woke up this morning, popped on to TC, and read a thread about how Temirkanov thinks that women shouldn't conduct; women should be likeable & beautiful, and that would only distract the orchestra....

---------------------------:lol:>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mstar

Ingenue said:


> Dear Diary, I woke up this morning, popped on to TC, and read a thread about how Temirkanov thinks that women shouldn't conduct; women should be likeable & beautiful, and that would only distract the orchestra....


Weird Temirkanov....









Anyway, I'm on TC for a while today, feeling more into it.... 

And having some odd fun with some emoticons.


----------



## Musician

:angel: someone said Breitling?


----------



## Celloman

When he saw the girl sitting behind the wheel in her sleek, blue convertible, his jaw dropped...

.............................literally.


----------



## mstar

Celloman said:


> When he saw the girl sitting behind the wheel in her sleek, blue convertible, his jaw dropped...
> 
> .............................literally.
> 
> View attachment 26217


It was his *mother.*


----------



## Ingélou

*Cautionary Emoti-tale*:

'I've got a great idea for a new thread!' 

'And now they're posting thick and fast... oh dear...!' 

'OMG, look at that one - and now here's another - by *a mod*!'


----------



## Musician

:devil: a Cyrus moment......


----------



## Ingélou

*Emoti-mare*:
_________________
_________________----------- - 'You're giving us 'mo-cons a bad name & the boss don' like it...'
_________________________


----------



## Musician

:tiphat: Schumann to Mendelssohn's Italian Symphony...


----------



## mstar

How could I be so silly on a forum where almost everyone's an adult? I've known that, but I have only really realized it now....  

Poooooor mstar.


----------



## Ingélou

------------------------------------:scold::scold::scold:
----------------------------------_________________
---------------------------------/--------------------\
--------------------------------/----------------------\
-------------------------------/------------------------\
------------------------------/--------------------------\-----------

'Hey, do you remember that folk group called *The High-Level Ranters*?'

'I've just come off *TC* - don't talk to me about *Ranters*....'


----------



## Ingélou

*An Underwhelming Fact...*

'Hey, I have *over ninety* posts on this thread! Emoticons are *fun*!'

------------------------:lol:
-------------------------


----------



## cwarchc

Seems a little quiet 'round these parts


----------



## mstar

Don't worry, I still love you all. 

I wave to the crowds. So, I'm used to it. 

Just don't let me down, I'll cry like I'm watching Eugene Onegin!


----------



## Ingélou

And the meek shall inherit X_Talk Classical_X.... *The Earth*:

-----------------------ut:--------:scold:
------------
-----------------------------:wave: 'Guys, I'm not sure; what I mean is... hey... I say .... oh forget it!'


----------



## cwarchc

Time to roll out the big guns


----------



## Ingélou

*Nightmar-e-con*:

------------------------------------------ut: ut: ut:

-----'Didn't TC used to be a forum for discussion about art music?'

------------------------------------------------'I believe it did - but that's quite some time ago now!'


----------



## cwarchc

Ok let's get back to the music


----------



## mstar

Oh, forget it! 

The unfathomable di*stress*... 

Of being a perfectionist.


----------



## Ingélou

*Newsflash*: I now have *two* violin teachers - one for exams, and one for fun!

------------------------------------:angel:  :angel:
------------------------'Happy the pupil who has two strings to her bow!'


----------



## julianoq

:clap: I just found this thread today and I am laughing like a moron


----------



## Ingélou

*LATEST: today an Angel was heard in Norfolk, England*

---------------------------------
--------------------------------------- - 'Ingenue, good gracious, what's the matter with you?'

 'Taggart, I feel *so* strange. I just listened to a _canticle_ by _*Hildegarde of Bingen*_!!!'

--------------------------:kiss: 'Congratulations! But you must take it easy for the rest of the day!'


----------



## Ingélou

Bad Day at the Office...

----------------------------------------:devil:------:scold:
-------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------/____\


----------



## mstar

I'm in Boston, going to spend a night here!


----------



## Ingélou

*The Limited-Letter Posting-Style Poll: Look U Can Express!*

I am *CULE* 

I haven't got a *CLUE* 

I think all TC posters are *ECUL* :angel:

Multi-option choice; poll closes November 4th 2012; so yep - too late already!


----------



## Ingélou

Yep, that's a good idea... 

------------------------ Now that, I have to dispute...

--------------------------------------- Gordon Bennet - how did I become the Top Poster today???


----------



## mstar

Ingenue said:


> Yep, that's a good idea...
> 
> ------------------------Now that, I have to dispute...
> 
> --------------------------------------- Gordon Bennet - how did I become the Top Poster today???


I was off the main forum for a day.... :devil:


----------



## Ingélou

:devil: But you're on today  - and I'm *still* the Top Poster!


----------



## Ingélou

But the strain is telling...----:trp:

---------------I haven't got the stamina. 

-------------------------------------------:wave: I'm leaving the field open for *you*, mstar!


----------



## Ingélou

:angel: - 'You have your *first lesson* with a new violin teacher today. Keep off TC!'

--------------------------------- - 'I suppose you're right - but *afterwards*...?'

:angel: '*No*. You have your fest with your renowned *Fiddle Guru* tomorrow. *Keep off TC*!'


----------



## mstar

Ingenue said:


> :angel: - 'You have your *first lesson* with a new violin teacher today. Keep off TC!'
> 
> --------------------------------- - 'I suppose you're right - but *afterwards*...?'
> 
> :angel: '*No*. You have your fest with your renowned *Fiddle Guru* tomorrow. *Keep off TC*!'


Tea sea actually sounds pretty good to me. 
To the breakfast poll!!


----------



## Ingélou

*Virtual Van Gogh:*

------------------*\\//*
-------------------*\\\/*
-------------------*-\\\*
-------------------*88888*
-------------------*/-----\*
-------------------*|------|*
--------------------*\----/*
---------------------*888*
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Ingélou

*Emotiwarning*:

------------------------------------------------------------------:guitar: :trp:

---:tiphat:---------------------------------*-O-* 
---------------------------------------/ | \
----------------------------------------/\

'Excuse me, do you think there's any chance you might come off *TalkClassical* & actually *listen* to some music?'


----------



## mstar

I think :tiphat: should officially represent TC in terms of emoticons. Seconded? :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

*The hour goes back in the UK...*

 'Oh great - this means an extra hour's sleep; won't go to bed *too *early...'

 - 'Hmm - all right for *him* - but I'm awake now; what time is it?'

 'Wouldn't you know it - my usual time; so I've ended up *losing* sleep; *blinking body clocks*!'


----------



## Ingélou

*Famous Portraits*:

/\--------*Mona Lisa* by Leonardo da Vinci

/\--------*The Chinese Girl*, by Tretchikoff

___
/\--------*The Laughing Cavalier* by Frans Hals


----------



## Ingélou

*Self-Conversaticon*:

 - 'I've said all I *can* say, every possible permutation. If I post any more, I'll be unmasked as a pseud.'

:guitar: - 'Yeah, but that means I'll have more time to *actually listen to music* & broaden my tastes...'

:lol: - 'And then I might have *something to say* again...!'


----------



## Ingélou

?? :guitar: ?? 'What about *this*, Ingélou?'

'No, _no_, *no*, *no*!' - 

----- 'Who wants *ordinary* music when you can listen to :angel: *Lully*?'


----------



## Celloman

*Lully Syndrome*: A condition in which the affected individual rolls around on the floor intermittently. May occur after listening to the music of Jean-Baptiste Lully. Side effects may be delusions, hearing loss, or bleeding gums. Listen at your own risk.


----------



## Ingélou

Those symptoms are only present in young males; as an older woman, I'm immune ! The *main *effects of *Lully Syndrome* are *fits of celestial joy* coupled with *rapid growth of wit & intelligence* ...


----------



## mstar

Ingélou said:


> Those symptoms are only present in young males; as an older woman, I'm immune ! The *main *effects of *Lully Syndrome* are *fits of celestial joy* coupled with *rapid growth of wit & intelligence* ...


As a young female, I'm hesitant to listen.... I'm not sure whether of not I'll get extreme intellectual abilities from my bleeding gums or what! :lol:


----------



## Vesteralen

when are those decorators going to be done?


----------



## scratchgolf

The wink face  reminds me too much of Lucille Bluth's terrifying wink from Arrested Development.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

scratchgolf said:


> "Once is happenstance. Twice is Coincidence. Three times is enemy action."


I'm sure ur tagline is from a James Bond book having read them all one summer a couple back and suspect Goldfinger.

This is most irritating as I must now look it up and delay going to the pub 

PS. In case anyone thinks I'm a drunk in oft referring to having to scoot off2the pub when exiting here I'm not else I'd have joined my friends some hours ago. However I am partial to having a couple of Black Russians around 10pm and please don't mis-read that


----------



## scratchgolf

ruaskin said:


> I'm sure ur tagline is from a James Bond book having read them all one summer and suspect Goldfinger. This is most irritating as I must now look it up


Yes. From Bond, yet a book I've never read and a movie I've never seen. In modern combat it's slightly modified. There is no such thing as happenstance or coincidence.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

scratchgolf said:


> Yes. From Bond, yet a book I've never read and a movie I've never seen. In modern combat it's slightly modified. There is no such thing as happenstance or coincidence.


I haven't seen the movie but it's really old so I should.

I guess ur right about modern combat tho and politicians like a good war and can be quite creative in fuelling the public's desire 4 one 2.


----------



## cwarchc

We appear to be experiencing a bit of thread drift here.







What's happened to our emoticons, has "he" been here again????


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I with these emojis would be available for us to use here:

http://www.emoji-cheat-sheet.com/

Some of them are absolutely pointless, but some are useful.


----------



## Ingélou

The decorators are still here, but I've now got a computer-den set up in our Futility Room, the tumbledryer having been moved to the entrance hall. 

So I go on to the site and what do I find.... *thread drift*! 

But _all shall be well_: *James Bond* has been & gone, leaving us *shaken but not stirred*...


----------



## mstar

Ingélou said:


> *shaken but not stirred*...


Recently, I read a news article on the estimated drinking habits of James Bond. After analyzing the books, it was totaled to around 92 drinks per week, leaving Bond incapable of steadily stirring a drink, so conclusively liking it "shaken but not stirred."


----------



## Ingélou

*The Seven Ages of a TalkClassical Member*:

1) *annoyance* that you have to do ten posts to get anywhere, but think you'll give it a go
2) *embarrassment* - nobody replied to your thread 
3) *inhibition *- you don't know enough to post
4) *amusement* - you discover the Community Section
5) *exhilaration* - you can post shallow, funny stuff in the music sections
6) *utter, besotted, hopeless addiction*: you'll post on any & every thread...:lol:
7) coming back on after enforced rest - *bamboozlement* - is there a way back in? 

Someone ought to make TC into a board game...


----------



## Vesteralen

Ingélou said:


> 7) coming back on after enforced rest - *bamboozlement* - is there a way back in?












Don't agonize...it'll happen


----------



## Vesteralen

Ingélou said:


> Someone ought to make TC into a board game...


Somewhere in the middle of the board will be a "Community Chest" card pile.
Here's one of the cards:









You pressed "Accept" to the Rules without actually reading them...
_*Go To Jail..Go Directly to Jail..Do Not Collect $200*_


----------



## Vesteralen

Next Card:









You just wasted your time giving a long, thoughtful reply to a first time poster who was just pulling everyones' collective leg.
_*Go back three spaces!*_


----------



## Vesteralen

You just opened up a PayPal account so you could contribute

_*Jump forward five spaces!*_


----------



## mstar

Three spaces before that, we find the mysterious "draw a card." I picked one up, and found this:

Your golden age is past. Move back to the beginning of the board: *The Lurker Stage.*


----------



## Vesteralen

But, if you had gone forward, the next card would have been:

You now have twice as many "Likes Received" as posts










_*Move directly into the "Posters Hall of Fame"!*_


----------



## mstar

Oh, now I feel so alone on TC, I think I've moved back 4 more spaces onto the *Tile of Tears,* with an average of 1 like a day and 0.00000000012 posts a week!


----------



## Vesteralen

mstar said:


> Oh, now I feel so alone on TC, I think I've moved back 4 more spaces onto the *Tile of Tears,* with an average of 1 like a day and 0.00000000012 posts a week!


Just making sure you got your one like today, mstar! :tiphat:


----------



## Vesteralen

Another card:

You just stuck your nose into a thread you should have stayed out of:










_*Go back four spaces!*_


----------



## Ingélou

You throw the dice, move forward two spaces, pick up a card - and find *three Friend Requests* waiting for you! 

You accept, and move round their profiles looking for posts to 'like'. You see a thread they've started and decide to post a witty, jolly *opinion* on it! 

You go off to make a cup of tea. When you come back, you find that your New Friend has *misinterpreted* your post, has answered it with an accusation that you are an *-ist*, and suddenly you notice that *your Friend Count is down by one*.

You have been *Unfriended*. Go back *ten spaces*.


----------



## mstar

Back four spaces from that nosiness, I have landed on an odd tile:

"Started huge discussion about Bach in avant-garde music thread.... Move forward 5 tiles _or_ draw a card!"


----------



## mstar

Ingélou said:


> You throw the dice, move forward two spaces, pick up a card - and find *three Friend Requests* waiting for you!
> 
> You accept, and move round their profiles looking for posts to 'like'. You see a thread they've started and decide to post a witty, jolly *opinion* on it!
> 
> You go off to make a cup of tea. When you come back, you find that your New Friend has *misinterpreted* your post, has answered it with an accusation that you are an *-ist*, and suddenly you notice that *your Friend Count is down by one*.
> 
> You have been *Unfriended*. Go back *ten spaces*.


Move back one tile to send an apologetic PM, that you are not an *-ist*, but you _are_ a 21st century Liszt.... Be able to convince them of it, and move forward 8 spaces....


----------



## Vesteralen

Ingélou said:


> You have been *Unfriended*. Go back *ten spaces*.


You get an










message

_*Go ahead eleven spaces!*_


----------



## Vesteralen

You find out your










message was from









_*Go back one space!*_


----------



## Ingélou

You find a thread on _Baroque Music_. Aha - I can contribute to this, you think. Move forward one space. 

One of the TalkClassical Pundits answers your post, and you realise that your point relates to *the wrong Sammartini*! 
Miss a Go.

Next, you see a poll on Romantic Music - cast your vote - then realise that you haven't read the poll directions properly. You have just said that Tchaikovsky is 'unbea*r*able' (not 'unbea*t*able'). 
Go back four spaces.


----------



## mstar

Ingélou said:


> You find a thread on _Baroque Music_. Aha - I can contribute to this, you think. Move forward one space.
> 
> One of the TalkClassical Pundits answers your post, and you realise that your point relates to *the wrong Sammartini*!
> Miss a Go.
> 
> Next, you see a poll on Romantic Music - cast your vote - then realise that you haven't read the poll directions properly. You have just said that Tchaikovsky is 'unbea*r*able' (not 'unbea*t*able').
> Go back four spaces.


Mstar finds out you've called Tchaikovsky unbearable. Move back as many spaces as possible to get away from mstar's replies.


----------



## Vesteralen

Narrow escape! If I'd have rolled a four instead of a five I would have landed in the _*Slough of Philosophy*!_


----------



## Ingélou

*Lucky Vesteralen!* :tiphat:

I rolled a three, and ended up on a corner square trapped between two threads, one on *The Definition of Atonal Music*  and the other on *The Morality of Listening to Wagner*: ut:

It took seven rolls of the dice to get back in the game...


----------



## Vesteralen

I took a little detour onto _*Mount Emoticon*_ and I discovered something interesting.

From up here I can see the whole board, and although my path has taken me out of the game for a bit, it's not such a bad deal. When you're making your way around the board you don't realize it, but there's no finish line! Nobody ever wins this game. The fun is in the journey.

(of course, there is the _*Posters' Hall of Fame*_, even if most of them are still in the game, but I doubt I'll ever make that Valhalla  )


----------



## mstar

Thinking like a philosopher... 

But on the inside, there's always consolations to work. But forget the Consolations, I'm dancing on the inside to Liebestraum No. 3.... Don't think anyone would think of getting in my way of that.


----------



## Katie

You're among friends, let it all out...


----------



## mstar

Katie said:


> You're among friends, let it all out...


My love-hate music relationship with Liszt's works?  ...Perhaps it'd just be better to mess with the cactus in my previous post.... 

Hey, there's always Rachmaninov to listen to. ...Liszten to.


----------



## Ingélou

*Christmas* is almost here -

~~~~~~~ *my last fiddle practice for a wee while*... 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *cleaning the house & going to church*... :angel:

*Adieu* for a couple of days, TC-ers :wave:
and may you all enjoy *a peaceful & happy time...*


----------



## Ingélou

My post from another thread, illustrated:

_The thing is, if you're enthusiastic about something & you take the bait of someone's apparent interest, there's that moment when a too-keen response or a rictus of boredom from your listener just gives him or her away, and you realize that they don't care & think you're a nit-wit, and oh the shame of that moment! _

--------------illustrated: 
---------------------------


----------



## cwarchc

Just give them a







Have a







And chill out


----------



## Ingélou

People who love Polls on TC ------- 

People who hate Polls on TC --------- 

People who hate Polls about Polls on TC --------- ut:


----------



## shangoyal

:guitar: Me talking too much to cover my lack of guitar-playing skills.

:scold: A water molecule trying to forget his loneliness in the universe by being angry.

 A bee-sting on a sleeping fat man's lower lip.


----------



## Ingélou

*Shangoyal....!!!* :lol: _*What can I say?*_  *C'est magnifique! *:tiphat:


----------



## shangoyal

:tiphat: That should suffice! But wait, no...

 Drug-addict discovers his LSD stash is over

:tiphat: In an alternate universe, a humble and smiling Michael Corleone


----------



## Ingélou

*Alkan: Song of the Madwoman on the Seashore* (a tone poem - thanks, Ukko):

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*----
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~*-----
*~~~~~~~~~~--------------------------- :lol:
~~~~~~~~~~~------------- :lol:
~~~~~~~~~---------- \ | / 
~~~~~~~~~-------- ---  ---
~~~~~~~~------------ / | \
~~~~~-----------------
~~~~~------------
~~~-----------
~~*-----------
*~*------------


----------



## Ingélou

*A TC Love Story:*








- *Girl meets Boy*

*Girl realises that Boy isn't musical:*
















*Ah, it's good to be alone! *


----------



## Ingélou

-------< I hate people who can't just be quiet at breakfast...


----------



## Ingélou

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Ingélou contemplates the brilliant Baroque composers that she'd like to listen to before she pops her clogs.


----------



## hpowders

I prefer making my sarcastic, humorous comments without emoticons. I believe those folks who have the expected intelligence to read my posts on a consistent basis should be able to "get" what I am saying without extra help.


----------



## Ingélou

Emoticons could make you even pithier! But chacun a son gout.

:tiphat:----------------

(*hpowders makes his point about emoticons to Ingélou.*)


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> Emoticons could make you even pithier! But chacun a son gout.
> 
> :tiphat:----------------
> 
> (*hpowders makes his point about emoticons to Ingélou.*)


Nope. It's like mood music in films. Unnecessary. I prefer thinking for myself when to laugh; when to cry and when to walk out.


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> Emoticons could make you even pithier! But chacun a son gout.
> 
> :tiphat:----------------
> 
> (*hpowders makes his point about emoticons to Ingélou.*)


Heh! Heh! Funny, though. Only you could get away with that. Good subject for a song, "Only you......can make the emoticons sound right......"


----------



## Vesteralen

hpowders said:


> I prefer making my sarcastic, humorous comments without emoticons. I believe those folks who have the expected intelligence to read my posts on a consistent basis should be able to "get" what I am saying without extra help.


I would never expect someone with intelligence to read my posts on a consistent basis.

(Emoticonless version)


----------



## Blake

I'm not against a little smiley here and there. Some people need a smile once in a while... even if it's just the implication from an emoticon. I particularly like the smiling hat chap. I'd be smiling if I had a cool hat like that, too.

:tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

Hey, guys - strangely, this is not a thread for debating emoticons, but for celebrating them, and using them as an art-form.
Emoticons do no harm; they force nobody to use them; but to those like me of an infantile frame of mind, they bring joy and a chance for creativity. :tiphat: :tiphat: :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

Famous E-quot-icons:

If music be the food of love, play on!

:angel:
-------------:guitar::guitar:


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Forrest Gump's Smiley started it and texting honed it in2 what it is now.


----------



## Taggart

this thread is for those who enjoy cuddling







up to the emoticon







family.


----------



## Taggart

So everybody







and enjoy your listening







and give Classical Music a big







.


----------



## Ingélou

:scold:

:clap: :clap:

*When Tim tried out his new rap, both his sisters were really impressed...*


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> So everybody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and enjoy your listening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and give Classical Music a big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That does it. I'm placing this thread on my super-ignore list.


----------



## Ingélou

Which of these three contributed the most to modern civilisation?

a) Albert Einstein ~~~









b) Charles Darwin ~~~









or c) Sir Winston Churchill ~~~









Answers on a postcard by next Tuesday; first one out of the hat wins a conducted tour of the BBC Puppet Archives (Guest stars: Little Weed & the Flowerpot Men.)


----------



## sospiro

..............................................................................................


----------



## hpowders

To summarize my latest thoughts on the subject:

To be friendly and not be misunderstood, I may use emoticons.
When I post something with deadpan sarcasm, not. The emoticon would spoil it.


----------



## Ingélou

Oh great - so you're posting with deadpan sarcasm above, then? 

Which means that deep down you value emoticons? 

That's cool!


----------



## hpowders

Deep down I value Haydn, not emoticons.

I value a simpler time, when emoticons were simply a figment of some misunderstood mental patient's imagination.


----------



## Vesteralen

I like    ' s because plain type can be boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring,boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring,boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, etc.


----------



## Vesteralen

Or, if you prefer the plain type version:

I like emoticons because plain type can be boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring,boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring,boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, boring, etc.


----------



## Ingélou

That post is :angel:  :clap: fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous fabulous


----------



## Taggart

All of this criticism is making our smilies







and







they really need to







.


----------



## sospiro

Have a great day y'all


----------



## violadude

:trp: the beginning of Mahler 5


----------



## Ingélou

*The Three Stages of Piano Practice:*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~->--->--->  -->--->-->


----------



## Ingélou

*The Emoti-Guide to Astronomy:*

 - The Sun

 - Mars

:angel: - Mercury


----------



## Posie

:scold: How dare you not give me a 'Like'!?

:devil: I'm holding my breath until you give me a 'Like'!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

marinasabina said:


> :scold: How dare you not give me a 'Like'!?
> 
> :devil: I'm holding my breath until you give me a 'Like'!


:devil: : Keep holding it!


----------



## Ingélou

It is one a.m.

Which of these people is posting on an internet forum?
Is it

a) :cheers:

b) 

or c) :scold:


----------



## hpowders

We need a more diverse group of emoticons. Quite often, the ones we have do not even come close to expressing the self-destructive emotions I am feeling.


----------



## Ingélou

*The Emoticon Guide to Tinnitus:*

In hope of  I go to bed -

but there's a







inside my head -

it makes me  , she said.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> We need a more diverse group of emoticons. Quite often, the ones we have do not even come close to expressing the self-destructive emotions I am feeling.[/
> 
> Still feel we need a bunch of more descriptive emoticons.


----------



## Ingélou

*Emoticon Email Blues:*

*Emails - sending them to friends is easy as can be.
*
___________________________ :guitar:===============
______________________________===================

*Did they get them? Why not answer? Let me know, said she*.

______________________________________

*Must be something that I said... There's something wrong with me.
*
______________________________________________________


----------



## sospiro

hpowders said:


> We need a more diverse group of emoticons. Quite often, the ones we have do not even come close to expressing the self-destructive emotions I am feeling.


Definitely!!

I'm waiting ...


----------



## Ingélou

sospiro said:


> Definitely!!
> 
> I'm waiting ...










- 'Like' ...

or I will when the Likes come back again.


----------



## Taggart

hpowders said:


> hpowders said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need a more diverse group of emoticons. Quite often, the ones we have do not even come close to expressing the self-destructive emotions I am feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> Still feel we need a bunch of more descriptive emoticons.
Click to expand...

Nothing whatever to stop you importing them form sites such as http://www.pic4ever.com/ (which has the







tags built in) or 
http://www.smiley-lol.com/us/forum.php where you need to copy the image url and paste it in.

That way you can







and be


----------



## sospiro

Taggart said:


> Nothing whatever to stop you importing them from sites such as ...


http://www.cheesebuerger.de/smilie.php

or

http://www.freesmileys.org/

or create your own


----------



## Ingélou

Some long term members are leaving Talk Classical... 

They will long be remembered, and their posts read. :tiphat:

Fortunately, some lovely new members have joined TC this year... :clap:


----------



## Pugg

Taggart said:


> Nothing whatever to stop you importing them form sites such as http://www.pic4ever.com/ (which has the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tags built in) or
> http://www.smiley-lol.com/us/forum.php where you need to copy the image url and paste it in.
> 
> That way you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and be


----------



## Vesteralen

A Short Visit to the Emoticon Thread:










I'm back!










I'm reprimanded


----------



## Ingélou

The Secret.

:scold: oo oo o ut: oooo
oooo  ooo  oo :kiss:


----------



## Pugg

I like this one:


----------



## helenora

haha, now I´m emoticon´s literate person


----------



## Ingélou

"But you know, Fred..."> ~~~ <"Yeah, OK, I admit he has a certain charisma."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~:tiphat::tiphat:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~:devil:


----------



## Ingélou

ut: :scold::trp: *l*
_____________*l*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~/----\

*Mollie found that she slept much better when she didn't surf the internet...*


----------



## Ingélou

#############################L__:angel::angel::angel:

:guitar: *The choral music was fab, but after an hour Ingélou felt like a change...*

#######:cheers:


----------



## Ingélou

:devil::angel:------------------------------------:tiphat::devil:

-----------------------------

*Not everyone on the internet is who s/he claims to be...*


----------



## Ingélou

Some days the forum just seems to be chock-full of aggro! 

:scold::trp:ut::devil:


----------



## Ingélou

The British Calendar:

*Halloween* :devil: is followed by *All Saints* :angel::angel:and then by *All Souls* :kiss:


----------



## Pugg

If have some very naughty emoticons, keep them private though .

 This one is for you however, optimist as always. Glass always half full.


----------



## Ingélou

*Posting, hydra style.....*


----------



## Ingélou

>>>>>>>>>>>>>:guitar:
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>:guitar:
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>:guitar:
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>:guitar:



I'm being stalked by Lonnie Donegan.


----------



## Dorsetmike

â˜•ï¸� âœŒí ¼í¿½ (>â€¿â- )âœŒ (É"â-"â€¿â-")É" â™¥ í ¼í¶' í ¼í¶- í ¼í¿† í ¼í¾‚ í ¾í´· í ¾í´¦ í ½í¸·

A selection from

https://www.emojicopy.com/


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ingélou said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>:guitar:
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>:guitar:
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>:guitar:
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>:guitar:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm being stalked by Lonnie Donegan.


And the fundamental philosophical conundrum: does your chewing gum lose its flavour on the bedpost overnight?


----------



## Art Rock

Pat Fairlea said:


> And the fundamental philosophical conundrum: does your chewing gum lose its flavour on the bedpost overnight?


Subjectively or objectively?


----------



## Dorsetmike

OOps, looks like they don't copy as the site claims. They show OK in the reply box, but don't appear when posted

í ¾í´¦


----------



## Rogerx

and this one


----------



## Ingélou

The Big Sleep


----------



## Rogerx

Ingélou said:


> The Big Sleep


I wish I could. :angel:


----------

